# Best Location to Stay working in Nad Al Sheba Dubai - Al Ain Rd



## shancock (Jun 3, 2015)

I am working in Nad Al Sheba on Dubai-Al Ain Rd for 5 days next week and will be staying in a hotel.

Can anyone advise on the best location to stay in terms of traffic in the morning?

Is Al Barsha ok for example? Or is Bur Dubai better?

There are cheaper hotels in Al Barsha but I don't want to be faced with long queues of traffic in the morning and consequently high taxi fares!


----------



## A.Abbass (Jun 28, 2014)

Al Barsha is very far from Nad Al Sheba, that's about 30 KMs.

Are you looking for a residential place or a hotel ?

Silicon Oasis is the nearest well established community to your work.

There's only 1 hotel that I know of in Silicon Oasis, Premier Inn, and it's a good one (mid range).


----------



## shancock (Jun 3, 2015)

A.Abbass said:


> Al Barsha is very far from Nad Al Sheba, that's about 30 KMs.
> 
> Are you looking for a residential place or a hotel ?
> 
> ...



A hotel apartment would be better than a hotel room.

I didn't realise Al Barsha was so far away. It said only 11 km on the hotel booking website.

My main concern is traffic -are there particular areas that are bad in traffic in the morning and in which direction?

I should also locate near a metro and near some shops etc, so I guess silicon oasis is a bit far out for that purpose?


----------



## Stevesolar (Dec 21, 2012)

Hi,
You could look at Dunes Hotel Apartments in Oud Mehta.
That is near the American Hospital, near a metro station and you then just drive up the E66 towards Nad Al Sheba - takes about 10-15 minutes, depending on exactly where you are going.
Cheers
Steve


----------



## A.Abbass (Jun 28, 2014)

shancock said:


> A hotel apartment would be better than a hotel room.
> 
> I didn't realise Al Barsha was so far away. It said only 11 km on the hotel booking website.
> 
> ...


I don't know where exactly your job is, but the distance from Al Barsha, around Emirates Mall where all the hotels are located to Nad Al Sheba 2 is 28 KMs. You can either commute via Sheikh Mohamad Ben Zayed or Al Khail roads, these won't be much of a problem. The junction from Al Barsha to both roads might have some traffic, but still depends on what time you go to work. I go at 9:30 for instance and nearly all routes are clear after everyone has arrived to work. In ramadan even that time has terrible and heavy traffic. Sporadic accidents are inevitable as well.

If you want metro and shops then exclude DSO.

The 2nd closer established community to Al Ain road with shops AND metro access is Business Bay.


----------

